# إنجازات الرئيس مرسى .. كفاكم حقد وكره بقى .. اتقوا الله ....!!!



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

* * أعاد الثقة للشعب فى الجيش المصرى والمجلس العسكرى :999:
 * أعاد شعبية مبارك بين كثير من الناس، وجعل عشرات الآلاف يشتركون فى صفحة ( أنا آسف يا ريس ) :wub:
 * ساهم بقوة فى انخفاض سعر.. الجنيه، وأعان الدولار على الصعود :a82:
 * ساعد العديد من المستثمرين.. على سحب استثماراتهم من مصر :kap:
 * أول من أعطى للربا لقب رسوم إدارية :cry2: 
 * أول رئيس بدقن :smil8:
 * أول رئيس بديع وشاطر وعريان فى بروجرام واحد :spor2:
 * الرئيس الوحيد فى تاريخ مصر الذى يقول فى كل خطاباته.. إفيهات :yahoo:
 * يطبق صلة الرحم التى أوصانا بها الله عز وجل.. فى تعييناته  :t13:
 * اختفى فى عهده الملثم الذى يفجر خطوط الغاز.. (راح فين.. هه.. راح فين بجد.. هه.. هه؟)  :t32:
 * أول رئيس مصرى يرسل لرئيس إسرائيلى خطابات.. ناعمة وقوية وكلها حنية 
 * أول رئيس مصرى لا يغنى له أحد من المطربين ولا حتى المنافقين، لأنه شخصياً يغنى.. علينا  :dance:
 * يُشعرك دائماً بالأمل فى لغتك الإنجليزية التى مهما كانت رديئة فستكون أفضل من تلك التى يتحدث بها :a63:
 * أول من دعا قاتلاً للاحتفال بذكرى نصر صنعه ضحيته (راجع احتفالات أكتوبر الأخيرة) :banned:
 * يُشعرك دائماً بالقرب من الله عز وجل (ده احنا بندعيله دعا) :smil12:*


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

*وعلشان كدة احنا اختارناة 
فينك يا عم محمد ثروت​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*طائر نهضة دة ولا مش نهضة ؟ يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس*


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طائر نهضة دة ولا مش نهضة ؟ يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس*



*ياةةةة 
دة بيجيب بيض ولبن في نفس الوقت 
ياةةة كل خير ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ياةةةة
> دة بيجيب بيض ولبن في نفس الوقت
> ياةةة كل خير ​*



* طبعااااا الخير كله بيض ولبن يعنى ضغط عالى وكولسترووول وعيش يا شعب هههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

*طائر النهضة ده كان المفروض يبقى براس حمار مش راس تور


*كله كوم....وعوجة بق مرسي دي كوم تاني

*مرسي مهندس....وعبد المنعم الشحات مهندس....هندسة دي كلية (صورة عمرو اديب بقى بيقول الكلمة)


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طائر نهضة دة ولا مش نهضة ؟ يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس*



*يييييييييي
دة طلع جدي 
يعني حتي البيض والبن مفيش​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*الباشا والباشمهندس*

* بين سيدهم وهلال

 فى أواخر عهد محمد على استشهد القبطى سيدهم بشاى فى مدينة دمياط نتيجة افتراءات وشهادة زور من احد المسلمين واشترك فى تعذيبه عدد من أهل المدينة .. ولما وصل لأمر لمحمد على وكذلك شكوى القناصل قرر محمد على عمل لجنة تحقيق تابعة له وتوصلت للمخطئين وقرر محمد على وقتها عزل المسئولين عما حدث وكان من بينهم محافظ دمياط والقاضي واحد المشايخ المحرضين وهو الشيخ البدري ولم يكتف محمد على بذلك ولكنه قرر ان اكون جنازة الشهيد سيدهم بشاى شعبية وان ترفع فيها الإعلام والصلبان ومرت جنازة الشهيد فى كل شوارع دمياط وكان الكهنة والشمامسة يزفون شهيد المسيح بالألحان والصلبان وكان الصليب له قرون لم يرفع فى جنازات الاقباط او احتفالاتهم .. 
 دا اللى حصل أيام الباشا محمد على فى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر 
 نيجى بقا للى حصل فى أيامنا وعلى عهد الرئيس محمد مرسي .. 
 ففى الخصوص قامت فتنة طائفية لسبب تافه وقتل فى الموضوع ستة اقباط منهم واحد اسمه هلال صابر عبد الملاك .. وهذا الشهيد تم طعنه ثم إلقاء مواد مشتعلة عليه وحرقه وهو حى وتركه مشتعلا حتى أصيب بحروق حوالى ٨٠ فى المئة وظل أيام يعنى حتى انتقل شاهدا وشهيد .. 
 ماذا فعل الباشمهندس المنتخب .. ؟
 أولا لم يعزى إهالى الشهداء .. وفى جنازتهم التى خرجت دون وجود مندوب منه تم الاعتداء على المصلين عند خروج الجثامين من الكنيسة الكبرى .. وخرجت جماعته وعشيرته تقول ان رفع الصلبان فى الجنازة كان مستفزا .. وخرج قيادى اسلامى يقول ان هتافات الاقباط كانت مقززة ! 
 نحن فى القرن الحادي والعشرين .. ومازالت عقلية العشيرة والطائفية تحكمنا ! 
 ولم نجد لجنة تحقيق عادلة .. بل جلسة صلح عرفى وتبويس لحى ! وتم القبض على اقباط والمصاب منهم ! لم يعزل مرسي محافظا او وزيرا او حتى بحث عن الشيخ المحرض على القتل واسمه معروف ! 
 دا الفرق الثانى بين الباشا والباشمهندس*


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

*دة محمد علي زات نفسة لو كان عايش 
دلوقت كان اتشل ​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

انا معرفش عن فترة محمد علي لكن بالتأكيد، بالنسبة لعصره وانه القرن ال19....ومقارنة بالعصر العثماني كان تقدم كبير...وبالمقارنة بعصره والتقدم اللي احدثه.... اكيد هو افضل من مبارك ومرسي...

ولكن!


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> أولا لم يعزى إهالى الشهداء .. وفى جنازتهم التى خرجت دون وجود مندوب منه تم الاعتداء على المصلين عند خروج الجثامين من الكنيسة الكبرى .. وخرجت جماعته وعشيرته تقول ان رفع الصلبان فى الجنازة كان مستفزا .. وخرج قيادى اسلامى يقول ان هتافات الاقباط كانت مقززة !
> نحن فى القرن الحادي والعشرين .. ومازالت عقلية العشيرة والطائفية تحكمنا !
> ولم نجد لجنة تحقيق عادلة .. بل جلسة صلح عرفى وتبويس لحى ! وتم القبض على اقباط والمصاب منهم ! لم يعزل مرسي محافظا او وزيرا او حتى بحث عن الشيخ المحرض على القتل واسمه معروف !
> دا الفرق الثانى بين الباشا والباشمهندس*



مع كامل احترامي يا دونا...مبارك كان بيعمل كل ده!

كام مرة صوتنا من المجالس العرفية وتبويس اللحى واشتراك داخلية مبارك في الاعتداءات؟
كام مرة داخليته اخدت رهاين مسيحيين لفرض جلسة عرفية على الكنيسة؟ وفي الجلسة دي يدفع المسيحيين التعويضات لاخوتهم بدل الجناة؟

كل هذه الممارسات ارساها مبارك وداخليته...والتدهور اللي احنا فيه ده بدأ من أيام مبارك....وأسلمة كل شيء في المجتمع (التعليم - النقابات)

وده مش مبرر لمرسي طبعاً....انما فقط لا ننسى....وانا كمان عايز اتأكد ان لما يمشي الاخوان وييجي السلفيين او الجماعة...مش هالاقي الناس هنا بتقول ولا يوم من ايام مرسي ومرسي الامن والامان


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا معرفش عن فترة محمد علي لكن بالتأكيد، بالنسبة لعصره وانه القرن ال19....ومقارنة بالعصر العثماني كان تقدم كبير...وبالمقارنة بعصره والتقدم اللي احدثه.... اكيد هو افضل من مبارك ومرسي...
> 
> ولكن!
> 
> ...


*بص يا جونى وبمنتهى الصراحه هقولهالك كلمه
انت بتصر كعادتك تاخدنى لحوار انت بتقوم فيه دايماا بدور النيابه وتفضل تطلع كل مكبوتاتك على مبارك ونظامه وانا بضطر اسفه اقوم بدور الدفاع عن مبارك اللى لا انت ولا غيرك هتقدر تهز جوايا ثقتى العميقه فيه ده غير انه كلامى عن الاستشهاد والاضطهاد ووعود الكتاب المقدس وحديثه لينا عن اللى هنعايشه عالارض لن يكون له صدى جواك نهائيااا عالاقل فى الوقت الحالى
فسامحنى وتقبلها منى كلمه طالما الحوار محكوم عليه بالعقم من البدايه فياريت نمنع الجوازه دى من البدايه 
مش بس لانه بيكون تعب عالفاضى 
لا كمان علشان وبمنتهى الصراحه والوضوح انت حاليااا عندك قضيه مصيريه اعتقد انها اهم محتاجه منك بحث وتفكير طويل وبتركيز وبتمنى من قلبى تكون بتعمل ده فعلا 
ومع ذلك بسجل اعتراضى وعدم موافقتى ابداا عالجلسات العرفيه اللى من النوع ده وده كان رأيى من زمان ولكن
بالامس ومن رجل كبير وخبره فى الحياه عنى وعنك قالى جمله اثرت فيااا ان لم تغير من رأيى ولكن عالاقل هو رأى له احترامه وله وجهة نظر تستحق التفكير
قالى الجلسه العرفيه دى مكانتش تنازل عن حق اللى ماتوا لان حقهم بيرجعه ربنا حتى وان غاب القانون 
قالى ان الجلسه دى علشان اللى لسه عايشين الناس اللى اضطرتها الاحداث يهربوا من بيوتهم ويقفلوا محلاتهم اللى عشش فى قلوبهم الخوف وباب رزقهم اتقفل وحياتهم كلها اتدمرت بسبب انهم حتى مش قادرين يدخلوا بيوتهم ولا يمارسوا حياتهم الطبيعيه 
اعترضنا بقى على كلامه او وافقنااه ده مش هيغير فى الامر شىء ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كام مرة داخليته اخدت *رهاين مسيحيين* لفرض جلسة عرفية على الكنيسة؟ وفي الجلسة دي يدفع المسيحيين التعويضات لاخوتهم بدل الجناة؟


*تانى رهاين مسيحيين ؟*
*هو مش اترد عليك وقلنا لك هات توثيق لطلقات الفشنك اللى بتضربها  ؟*
*وفشلت !!*
*ثم انت مالك ومال المسيحيين ..والا هو توليع وخلاص ؟*
​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تانى رهاين مسيحيين ؟*
> *هو مش اترد عليك وقلنا لك هات توثيق لطلقات الفشنك اللى بتضربها  ؟*
> *وفشلت !!*
> *ثم انت مالك ومال المسيحيين ..والا هو توليع وخلاص ؟*
> ​



فين فشلت؟ حضرتك ما رديتش وحتى إيميليا كتبت حاجة مهمة وحضرتك طنشت كالعادة 

هات اللينك وانت تشوف


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بص يا جونى وبمنتهى الصراحه هقولهالك كلمه
> انت بتصر كعادتك تاخدنى لحوار انت بتقوم فيه دايماا بدور النيابه وتفضل تطلع كل مكبوتاتك على مبارك ونظامه وانا بضطر اسفه اقوم بدور الدفاع عن مبارك اللى لا انت ولا غيرك هتقدر تهز جوايا ثقتى العميقه فيه ده غير انه كلامى عن الاستشهاد والاضطهاد ووعود الكتاب المقدس وحديثه لينا عن اللى هنعايشه عالارض لن يكون له صدى جواك نهائيااا عالاقل فى الوقت الحالى
> فسامحنى وتقبلها منى كلمه طالما الحوار محكوم عليه بالعقم من البدايه فياريت نمنع الجوازه دى من البدايه
> مش بس لانه بيكون تعب عالفاضى
> ...



"لا انا ولا اي حد هنقدر نهز ثقتك فيه" يبقى عندك مشكلة حقيقية وماتقوليليش اني متحجر في الرأي وغيره لان واضح كده مين اللي مبيعرفش يغير افكاره ف اشخاص ما قابلهمش اصلاً ولا يهموه ف حاجة!! هو مش من باقي عيلتك ولا هو جزء من الإيمان مثلاً عشان تتمسكي بيه كده!!


سيبي حياتي الروحية برا الموضوع! ايه دخلها؟ انتي هنا سجلتي اعتراضك وكراهيتك لممارسات مرسي ونظامه بيعملها!
فباقول لك هي هي ممارسات مبارك!

حضرتك مصرة تدفني راسك في الرمل دي مشكلتك! انما اللي باقوله ان جلسات الصلح دي مثلاً بنشوفها من زمان!

او الرهاين اللي عبود مصر يحاول ينكرها بس عشان يطلعني غلطان وياريت يجيب لينك الموضوع عشان تشوفوا بنفسكم!


لما هي الجلسات حلوة وجميلة وعشان اللي عايشين زعلانة ليه؟ ما مرسي طلع زي الفل اهو!



الخلاصة: اللي بيحصل دلوقتي كان بيحصل بالظبط ايام مبارك....

لو مش قابلاه من مرسي يبقى ما تقبليهوش من مبارك!

BE CONSISTENT FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تانى رهاين مسيحيين ؟*
> *هو مش اترد عليك وقلنا لك هات توثيق لطلقات الفشنك اللى بتضربها  ؟*
> *وفشلت !!*
> *ثم انت مالك ومال المسيحيين ..والا هو توليع وخلاص ؟*
> ​



*طب ياعبود بما انك المحمي بتاعنا 
ممكن تفسر لنا تفاصيل القبض علي المتهمين في احداث الكاتدرئية 
ان ستة مسجلين منهم واحد بس عندة 16 قضية وضبط خرطوش معاعم 
قصاد اربع شباب مسيحين منهم كمان اللي مصاب 
ومعالهمش احكام 
وكبير مضبطوتهم سكينة وشومتين 
وسيب وانا سيب 
زي اللي حصل في ماسبيروا باردوا 
عايزة افهم بقي سياسية سيب وانا سيب  ​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

اهو الموضوع اللي عبود بيقول ان انا فشلت فيه...

وكل ده عشان يطلعني غلطان ويطلع مبارك بطل:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230654

اقروا ونشوف فين الفشل ده عشان انا مش واخد بالي معلش!


*جبت لك تاريخ الجرايد وجبت لك رقم القضية....وقلت لك للأسف مبارك ماكانش بيعين مسيحيين في اماكن حساسة عشان اوصل لهم واجيب لك منهم الوثائق الاساسية!
ولو هتقول لي شاهد عيان...قلت لك هو انا لو ما شاهدتش حرب الخليج الاولى تبقى ماحصلتش؟!
وإيميليا جابت لك حاجة هي شاهدة عيان عليها (على ممارسات داخلية مبارك) وطنشت برضو كالعادة!
ايه المنطق ده!! كل ده عشان ما تتنازلوش عن فكرة عندكو؟!! (مبارك بطل)

ومش مهم انا ومش مهم الرأي وانا حمار وما بافهمش....لكن الرحمة حلوة مبارك ده مش من 100 سنة يعني!! لحقتوا تنسوا ازاي اموت واعرف!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *طب ياعبود بما انك المحمي بتاعنا ​*
> *ممكن تفسر لنا تفاصيل القبض علي المتهمين في احداث الكاتدرئية *
> *ان ستة مسجلين منهم واحد بس عندة 16 قضية وضبط خرطوش معاعم *
> *قصاد اربع شباب مسيحين منهم كمان اللي مصاب *
> ...


*أنا معرفش يعنى أية سياسة سيب وأنا أسيب*
*اللى هو مين هيسيب ومين هيمسك ؟؟؟*
*مش شرط اللى يتقبض عليه يكون مسجل أو سبق أتهامه *
*كل مجرم قبل ما يكون له سوابق كان له أول مرة *
*صح ؟*
*الداخلية والرياسة أتعاملوا فى القضية دى بنظام الأستهبال والأستعباط *
*حمل السلاح الأبيض بدون مُبرر دى جنحة *
*( المُبرر هنا بيكون طبيعة العمل اللى بيقدرها القاضى او المحقق )*
*جزار شايل سكينة دى طبيعة عمل - طالب شايل مطواة قرن غزال دى جنحة *
*ماسبيرو معرفش طبيعتها ولا اية اللى حصل فيها *
*لكن اتمسك شباب سارقين سلاح ميرى أتحاكموا عليها *
*يطلعوا بقى مسلمين يطلعوا مسيحيين معرفش الكلام دة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> سيبي حياتي الروحية برا الموضوع! ايه دخلها؟ انتي هنا سجلتي اعتراضك وكراهيتك لممارسات مرسي ونظامه بيعملها!
> 
> فباقول لك هي هي ممارسات مبارك!
> 
> ...



*كالعاده اسلوبك غير لائق  !! بس ما علينااا 
انا مش هجبرك تحترمنى على فكره ولا حتى عالعام ..بس بمزاجى 
بص يا جونى هسيبنى من حياتك الروحيه لانى فعلا انسحبت حتى من نقاشك عنها  مش لانك متهمنيش لا لانى واثقه انه فى ناس بازله مجهود كبير فى الامر ده ومش مقصره معاك
ومش هعلق كمان على تشبيهك لممارسات مبارك مع ممارسات مرسى لانه اصغر طفل ف البلد دى لو سمعك بتقول الكلام ده مش هيصدقك
انك بقى تشوفنى دافنه راسى ف الرمل دى مشكلتك لانى انا كمان عندى نفس النظره ليك ودى مشكلتى 
فعلشان كده طلبت بذوق انى مدخلش معاك حوار
الغريب بقى انى عرضت عليك رأى راجل كبير ناقشته عن الامر امبارح ووضحتلك انى رافضه للنوع ده من الجلسات وبرضه اعتبرته رأيى رغم انى سبق وقولتلك ان كلامه مخلنيش اغير رأيى بس على الاقل احترمت نظرته للامر وانت مش مجبر تعمل زيى وانا من الاساس عمرى ما شوفتك بتحترم من يختلف معك فى الرأى فعادى يعنى متعوووده دايمااا
مرررسى زى الفل وانت فهمت من كلامى كده اممممم كده بقى وااااضح واضح ان المشكله عندك بتتطور !!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اهو الموضوع اللي عبود بيقول ان انا فشلت فيه...
> 
> وكل ده عشان يطلعني غلطان ويطلع مبارك بطل:


*لا طلعتك غلطان ولا طلعت مبارك بطل *
*قلت لك بس هات توثيق جبت لنا جرايد بتتكلم عن القبض*
*على 70 مسلم ومسيحى*
*وقلت لك أشمعنى المسيحى اللى عملت عليه بولد ومش شفت المسلم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وبعدين أنهو قضية دى اللى جبت رقمها*
*هى القضية هتذكر انه كان فيه رهاين مسيحيين ؟؟*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

ردينا هناك وحضرتك طنشت برضو!! ده مش ذنبي!!


دونا:

ولا انا شفتك بتحترمي رأي تاني بصراحة!! ودي مش مشكلة طالما مش بتحذفي!


انا مش عايز منك غير إجابة سؤال واحد فقط....عشان بس يبقى واضح قدام الناس كلها:


اللي انتي كاتباه فوق ده: كان بيحصل بالظبط ايام مبارك ولا لأ؟ جاوبي ف كلمة واحدة: نعم أو لا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*جونى هو انت ايه مشكلتك ان انا وعبووود وشويه غيرنا نشوف مبارك أو غيره بطل طالما ليك مطلق حريتك أنك تشوفه غير كده ؟؟
يعنى ليه دايماا بتلوم وتعاتب وتهاجم وتعترض وتتعصب لمجرد أننا نتكلم عن رؤيتنا للراجل ده ورأينا فى عهده ؟؟
اشمعنى انت مع انه اكيد فى هنا كتير غيرك ممكن يكونوا بيشاركوك ولو فى جزء من رأيك ..!!
بجد بسأل لان الامر محيرنى حبتين ..*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

جاوبيني على سؤالي الأول وانا هاجاوبك بعدها:



هل ده كان بيحصل بالظبط ايام مبارك ولا لأ؟ كلمة واحدة : اه او لأ


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2013)

> أول رئيس مصرى يرسل لرئيس إسرائيلى خطابات.. ناعمة وقوية وكلها حنية



1
طبيعي  هؤلاء هم (الاشقاء) اقصد 

الاخوان..
2
امرهم مفضوح صنيعة الدول التي تلعب بنا لعبة الشطرنج..
3
نسيتي شيء يا دونا
نقل الصراع من عربي اسرائيلي الى
مسلم مسيحي وبالتالي:
اصبح  اليهود اخوتهم ونحن الاعداء


> *
> يُشعرك دائماً بالأمل فى لغتك الإنجليزية التى مهما كانت رديئة فستكون أفضل من تلك التى يتحدث بها*



1
مع انه كان يعمل في وكالة الفضاء الاميركية  الناسا  وقد ساعد في تطوير اشياء 
معينة للوكالة
2
وعميل في
وكالة المخابرات السي اي اي 
ومع هذا انكليزته زي الهندي او المغولي..

والذي عنده شك
فليعمل سرش على جوجول
ويكتب
هل عمل الرئيس المصري محمد  مرسي في وكالة الفضاء الاميركية الناسا

*جنسية الدكتور مرسى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الغريب بقى انى عرضت عليك رأى راجل كبير ناقشته عن الامر امبارح ووضحتلك انى رافضه للنوع ده من الجلسات وبرضه اعتبرته رأيى *


*أستاذتنا** ...*​*الجلسات العُرفية** أو " الصُلح " مش بدعة – وسبق شرحتها للأخ *​*فيه ناس بتشوف ( كفاية لغاية هنا ) ويلموا الدور*​*سواء اتفقنا أو أختلفنا معاهم – بيكون عندهم نظرة ورؤية أبعد من *​*اللى بيتفرجوا من برة  *​*الجلسات العُرفية** دى مش بتمنع محاكمة القتلة ولا بتضيع دم حد*​*إلا إذا كان ( قتل خطأ ) الصُلح فيه جائز حتى ولو تم الحكم على الجانى*​*وفيه حاجة أسمها ( الدية ) بشرط موافقة صاحب الدم ورضاه *​*وفيه ( التعويض ) – ودة شئ شرحه يطول *​ ​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

مابيضيعش الدم......قال يعني ايام مبارك كان حد بيتعاقب اوي!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ردينا هناك وحضرتك طنشت برضو!! ده مش ذنبي!!


*لأ ..أنت مردتش ولا هتعرف ترد أصلا*
*أنا ذهبت معاك لأبعد من ذلك وقلت لك بالحرف الواحد*
*لو أنت ( شاهد عيان ) على حادثة واحدة هصدقك*
*وانت عندى مُصدق*
*تقولى رديت وانا طنشت ؟!!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بص يا جونى وبمنتهى الصراحه هقولهالك كلمه
> انت بتصر كعادتك تاخدنى لحوار انت بتقوم فيه دايماا بدور النيابه وتفضل تطلع كل مكبوتاتك على مبارك ونظامه وانا بضطر اسفه اقوم بدور الدفاع عن مبارك اللى لا انت ولا غيرك هتقدر تهز جوايا ثقتى العميقه فيه ده غير انه كلامى عن الاستشهاد والاضطهاد ووعود الكتاب المقدس وحديثه لينا عن اللى هنعايشه عالارض لن يكون له صدى جواك نهائيااا عالاقل فى الوقت الحالى
> فسامحنى وتقبلها منى كلمه طالما الحوار محكوم عليه بالعقم من البدايه فياريت نمنع الجوازه دى من البدايه
> مش بس لانه بيكون تعب عالفاضى
> ...


*هو كلامى ده ميردش عليك ولا انت مبتقراش غير مشاركاتك وبس !!
سبق وقلت انى رافضه لموضوع الجلسات العرفيه ده من زماااااااان دى بقى تفهمها ازاى !!
مش معقوله يعنى من زمان دى اللى هى اول امبارح مثلا ولا ايه
وللمره التانيه بقولك من فضلك لو سمحت علشان عيب اما تتكلم بعد كده ومردش عليك اخلاقى لا تسمح 
متدخلنيش معاك فى حوار عن مبارك 
ليه مُصر تتعب نفسك وتتعبنى معاك
لا انت هتقتنع بولا كلمه من كلامنا ولا انا هقتنع حتى بطريقة تفكيرك فسامحنى
انا قررت ومن فتره اسيب الزمن يرد عليك وعلى كل معارض لمبارك وعلى كل فرد ضحكت عليه كلمة ثوره وباعتله التروووماى *


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

لازلت منتظر إجابتك على سؤالي يا دونا:



هل ده كان بيحصل أيام مبارك ولا لأ؟



إجابتي على سؤالك جاهزة بس مستنيكي تردي على سؤالي السريع ولكن المهم جداً...

عايز إجابة صريحة وواضحة: آه او لأ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذتنا** ...*
> *الجلسات العُرفية** أو " الصُلح " مش بدعة – وسبق شرحتها للأخ *
> *فيه ناس بتشوف ( كفاية لغاية هنا ) ويلموا الدور*
> *سواء اتفقنا أو أختلفنا معاهم – بيكون عندهم نظرة ورؤية أبعد من *
> ...


*صدقنى يا عبود انا رفضى ليها من منطلق تانى خالص
انا مش معترضه ان كانت الجلسه دى نهايه لمسلسل دموى ومش معترضه ان كان ده برضا الاطراف اللى يخصهم الموضوع 
كل اعتراضى لانى فكرت فى مشاعر اسر الضحايا يعنى على سبيل المثال الشاب هلال ده اللى مات محروق اعتقد اهله لما يشوفوا جلسه زى دى ممكن تقتلهم من جديد
لكن لو هما راضيين وموافقين والامر مش مسببلهم الم فبالتالى انا هحتفظ برأيى لنفسى
وانا موافقاك جداااااا على الجمله الجايه دى مش بس فى الموضوع ده لكن عمومااا 
سواء اتفقنا أو أختلفنا معاهم – بيكون عندهم نظرة ورؤية أبعد من اللى بيتفرجوا من برة  
انا مؤمنه جداااا بالمقوله دى ودايمااا كنت برد بيها على اى معارض لاى موقف من مسؤول سواء البابا شنوده ربنا ينيح نفسه او مبارك او غيرهمم
دايمااا وراء الكواليس اشياء لا تصل لعيوننا واذاننا ولكن هنقول ايه فى ناس مش حابه تقتنع بده ..!!*


----------



## +sano+ (13 أبريل 2013)

انا اسف يا ميرسى :fun_lol:​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

إصرار عجيب على تغيير الموضوع يا دونا!

هو انا باسألك عن جدوى جلسات الصلح او هل هي الحل الوحيد أو لأ؟


أنا سؤالي بكل بساطة هو:


كل ده...بحلوه ومره (على اعتبار ان فيه حلو يعني) كان بيحصل بالظبط ايام مبارك زي ما هو كده ولا لأ؟

نعم أو لا


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صدقنى يا عبود انا رفضى ليها من منطلق تانى خالص
> انا مش معترضه ان كانت الجلسه دى نهايه لمسلسل دموى ومش معترضه ان كان ده برضا الاطراف اللى يخصهم الموضوع
> كل اعتراضى لانى فكرت فى مشاعر اسر الضحايا يعنى على سبيل المثال الشاب هلال ده اللى مات محروق اعتقد اهله لما يشوفوا جلسه زى دى ممكن تقتلهم من جديد
> لكن لو هما راضيين وموافقين والامر مش مسببلهم الم فبالتالى انا هحتفظ برأيى لنفسى
> ...



*بصوا ياجماعة 
انا بسميها جلسات النفاق العرفي 
لان الشيخ اللي حرض علي قتل المسيحين تحت مسمي الجهاد دة  بيحبنا وبيموت في دبادبنا 
ولا القسيس اللي مات علي ايدة خمس شباب وجلابيتة يمكن مليانة بدمهم 
وكان عند الشهيد هلال في المستشفي مش شايف ملامح وشة من الحريق 
هيكون مسامح في اقل من اربع ايام 
واهل واولاد الشهداء دول في نار بتاكلهم لحقوا ينسوا 
وخصوصا انهم كمان محدش هيجبلهم حقهم 
طب يسبكوها شويية تكون النار بردت حتي  
وبعدين يعني ماهي بتحصل من زمان زي معبود قال وعمرها مامنعت ان دمنا يكون حلال 
يعني اهي حصلت نعد كام يوم هيعودوا ودق علي دمغانا مصيبة تانية
يعني متحسبوش ان دي اللي بتهدي الموضوع اللي ولعوا بس هو اللي ممكن يطيفة 
مش جلسات النفاق  ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل اعتراضى لانى فكرت فى مشاعر اسر الضحايا يعنى على سبيل المثال الشاب هلال ده اللى مات محروق اعتقد اهله لما يشوفوا جلسه زى دى ممكن تقتلهم من جديد*


*لأ ...الجلسات مش علشان تضيع دم هلال أو غير هلال*
*دى بتكون منعاً للمطالبة بالثأر أو تجديده وتهدئة الأطراف*
*لو القاتل هنا معروف هيتحاكم ( لأنه حق المجتمع )*
*أما لو كانت علشان تدارى على جانى حقيقى*
*دة بقى هو اللى مرفوض بالتلاتة *​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

إهداء ع الماشي.....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41301532.45754.187358797971733&type=1&theater

(ذات مومنت لما تلاقي مسلمين عمالين يدينوا الجلسات دي وبيطالبوا بمحاكمة القتلة....وانت لسه مضطر تقنع المسيحيين انهم مُضطهدين....الرحمة يا ربي!!)


- ولازلت في انتظار إجابة دونا: هل ده كان بيحصل أيام مبارك ولا لأ؟ الإجابة حرفين بس:  "اه"  او "لأ"


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> إصرار عجيب على تغيير الموضوع يا دونا!
> 
> هو انا باسألك عن جدوى جلسات الصلح او هل هي الحل الوحيد أو لأ؟
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  يلهوووووووووووووى ده اللى هو انا 
انا اللى غيرت مجرى ومسااار الموضوع :a82:
لا اله الا المسيح 
يا جونى يا غالى يا باشمهندس 
هو انا لما اقول رافضااااااااااااااااااااها ومن زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان
يبقى نفهم من كده اييييييييييه
نفهم انه اااااااااااه كان بيحصل وان دوناااا التى هى انااااااااااا ااااااااه رافضااااها ( اى الجلسات العرفيه ) للاسباب اللى سبق وذكرتهاااا لعبوووووود
ولا انا كلامى له معنى تاااااانى !!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...الجلسات مش علشان تضيع دم هلال أو غير هلال*
> *دى بتكون منعاً للمطالبة بالثأر أو تجديده وتهدئة الأطراف*
> *لو القاتل هنا معروف هيتحاكم ( لأنه حق المجتمع )*
> *أما لو كانت علشان تدارى على جانى حقيقى*
> *دة بقى هو اللى مرفوض بالتلاتة *​



*ماااشى انا لا اعترض ولا خُلقت لكى اعترض كأخرون :a63:
ولكن اللى كون عندى رأى راااافض للنوع ده من الجلسااات فقط مشاعر اسره كأسرة هلال اللى من الطبيعى يكون عندهم نوع من الكراهيه ولو وقتيه لشيوخ ومسلمين المنطقه فمن غير المقبوول انه يشوفوا مشهد الحضن والتقبيل وكأن ما كان لم يكن
الامر بس احترام لمشاعر وحزن بيتجدد مع مشهد زى كده رغم انى متأكده انه عالاقل نوايا المشاركين من ناحيتنا خيييييييير *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلهوووووووووووووى ده اللى هو انا *


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لأ أستنى يا أستاذة*
*اللى هو اية اللى كان بيحصل ( أيام مبارك ) يعنى ؟*
*بالظبط وتحديداً فى نقط كدة *​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

انا ما قصدش الجلسات بس...

انا قصدت الفقرة اللي اقتبستها في اول تعليق ليا على كلامك...

الpackage كلها....الشرطة تاخد رهاين مسيحيين (اللي عبود بينكرها عليا ومكدبني فيها)
تواطؤ الشرطة
افلات المجرم دائماً وابداً من العقاب


كل ده كان بيحصل ايام مبارك ولا لأ؟



عايز اطمن بس ان الاجابة مش لأ...


لو قلتي لأ أوعدك مش هاكلمك تاني خالص في الموضوع ده لانه هيؤكد ليا انه مفيش امل (انا اسف مرة تاني بس مفيش تعبير تاني) بس طالما قلتي اه فوق عندي امل انك هتقولي اه تاني وبالتالي فيه امل


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *لأ أستنى يا أستاذة*
> *اللى هو اية اللى كان بيحصل ( أيام مبارك ) يعنى ؟*
> *بالظبط وتحديداً فى نقط كدة *​



*كلامى كان عن الجلسات العرفيه 
ان كان فى النوايا شىء فأنا حميت كلامى ووضحتها بكل وضوح متضح كوضوح الشمس :t13:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الpackage كلها....الشرطة تاخد رهاين مسيحيين (اللي عبود بينكرها عليا ومكدبني فيها)
> تواطؤ الشرطة


*موضوع الرهاين لم يحدث ....هات دليل*​


> افلات المجرم دائماً وابداً من العقاب


*دائما وأبداً ؟؟؟ .....لم يحدث هات دليل أيضاً*



> كل ده كان بيحصل ايام مبارك ولا لأ؟


*بالكيفية اللى بتحكيها دى ؟*
*لم يحدث*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا ما قصدش الجلسات بس...
> 
> انا قصدت الفقرة اللي اقتبستها في اول تعليق ليا على كلامك...
> 
> ...


*لا بقى ان كنت بتتتكلم عن ال package كلها لأن رأيى اللى عرضته وكان واضح كان يخص الجلسات العرفيه
ده موضوع تانى 
ان كنا هنتكلم عن فساد فى الشرررطه اااه كان موجود وان كان اقل بكتييييييير عن الوضع الحالى المُخجل على الاقل كان على استحياااااء مش فاااااضح زى وضعنا دلوقتى
موضوع الرهاين ده مش فاهماه منك بصراحه يا جونى
تقصد كلمة رهاين بالمعنى المفهوم عنه ؟؟
ان كان ده قصدك انا فعلا عمرى ما سمعت عن خطف رهاين ومساومة ناس مفيش حادث مر علياا بالتفاصيل دى وأتمنى زى ما طلب منك عبوود تحطلنا امثله لحوادث توضح قصدك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*مطلوب من حضرتك ( دليل محايد ) بيقول*
*أن الشرطة أخذت رهاين مسيحيين فقط *
*شايفها ؟؟؟*
*فقط *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2013)

انجازات مرسى لا تعد ولا تحصى
فى فقر البلد وتخلفها وانهيار اقتصادها
وفى واج الخدرات والسلاح
والخطف والقتل والارهاب
والفتنة الطائفية
والكثير والكثير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*وعلشان نقطع على حضرتك الطريق ونختصر*
*كان فيه تجاوزات من الشرطة على عهد مبارك ؟*
*الأجابة هى ( نعم ) كان فيه تجاوزات*
*الشرطة فى عهد مبارك كانت بتضطهد المسيحيين وتاخد منهم رهاين*
*الأجابة هى ( لأ )*
*100% من محابيس أمن الدولة هم جماعات الجهاد والتكفير والهجرة*
*ودول اللى كان بُيتحجز ( أهاليهم ) لدى الجهاز علشان يسلموا نفسهم*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

رهاين: عشان شكلها مش واضحة:


مش معناها فقط يا استاذ عبود...


معناها مثلأً: تقوم اعتداءات (ولا اقول اشتباكات) ويموت مثلاً 5 اقباط ويُصاب 15...وتتحرق بيوتهم ومحلاتهم...

تكون الشرطة واقفة بره القرية ولا تتدخل إلا بعد ما المسلمين يخلصوا عليهم...

تروح بقى الشرطة بدل ما تلم الجناة فقط....تلم معاهم ناس من اهالي الضحايا!!

تلفق التهم للاتنين وتقول انها "اشتباكات طائفية" وتوزع المسئولية ع الاتنين

ويجبروا الكنيسة اما تقبل الجلسة العرفية وتتنازل عن المحاضر وكده....وإلا الرهاين (المسيحيين المقبوض عليهم مع الجناة المسلمين) دول كمان هيلبسوا احكام...



*مصيبة كبيرة اني محتاج اشرح ده! ماكنتوش بتقروه خالص؟ ده كل كام شهر كان نفس القرف ده!


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

اكيد يعني مش بيقولوا عليهم رهاين لكن هو توصيف الوضع!! واكيد مش هيتكتب في الوثائق "هنلفق لهم"

في الورق اسمهم متهمين برضو!!


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *100% من محابيس أمن الدولة هم جماعات الجهاد والتكفير والهجرة*
> *ودول اللى كان بُيتحجز ( أهاليهم ) لدى الجهاز علشان يسلموا نفسهم*​



*لا لا معلش يا عبود انا هختلف معاك في دي 
في مسيحين كتيررررر اتفخوا 
هناك 
ربنا يكفيك الشر ​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

شكراً يا في!! اخيراً يا ربي حد نطق!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> رهاين: عشان شكلها مش واضحة:
> مش معناها فقط يا استاذ عبود...
> معناها مثلأً: تقوم اعتداءات (ولا اقول اشتباكات) ويموت مثلاً 5 اقباط ويُصاب 15...وتتحرق بيوتهم ومحلاتهم...
> تكون الشرطة واقفة بره القرية ولا تتدخل إلا بعد ما المسلمين يخلصوا عليهم...
> ...


*ماسمهاش رهاين يا باشا*
*أسمها متهمين محجوزين على ذمة التحقيق*
*واقصى ما يستطيعه الضابط حجز للمتهم هو 24 ساعة*
*ولازم يعرض ع النيابة ( غير العطلات الرسمية )*

*والمصيبة هى فى توصفيك للأوضاع لأنها مش بمزاجك الشخصى *​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

حاضر لو هي دي المشكلة اعتذر عنها!

الخلاصة ان بيتقبض عليهم *ظلم* وبقصد الضغط على الكنيسة والبابا شنودة عشان يعمل جلسة صلح والحكومة تطرمخ ع الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش معناها فقط يا استاذ عبود...


*مش انت اللى هتعرفنى المصطلحات القانونية يا أستاذ*
*مع كامل احترامى ليك *
*زى انا مش بافتى فى الهندسة ما تفتيش فى القانون*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *لا لا معلش يا عبود انا هختلف معاك في دي ​*
> *في مسيحين كتيررررر اتفخوا *
> *هناك *
> 
> *ربنا يكفيك الشر *​


*لو أنتى شفتى يبقى أوكية نخليها 99%*
*أنا بقى شفتهم بعييييينى *
*باتكلم على الل**ى شفته يا ميرى مش اللى سمعته *​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

وانا ماكنتش اقصد التعريف القانوني للرهاين انما قصدت الوضع باحتجاز مظلومين للضغط على ذويهم بالتخلي عن حقوقهم والتنازل عنها


وزي ما قلت لك اعتذر لك عن دي بطيب خاطر......

هي دي المشكلة يعني خلاص؟


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو أنتى شفتى يبقى أوكية نخليها 99%*
> *أنا بقى شفتهم بعييييينى *
> *باتكلم على الل**ى شفته يا ميرى مش اللى سمعته *​



ما ايميليا شافت بعينها وحكت لك...


اثبت لي ان نابليون شخص حقيقي يا عبود!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وانا ماكنتش اقصد التعريف القانوني للرهاين انما قصدت الوضع باحتجاز مظلومين للضغط على ذويهم بالتخلي عن حقوقهم والتنازل عنها
> وزي ما قلت لك اعتذر لك عن دي بطيب خاطر......
> هي دي المشكلة يعني خلاص؟


*فيه محتجزين فعلاً بالظلم*
*أما بخطأ قانونى أو بتلفيق قضايا أو وكيل النيابة فرحان بشبابه *
*فعلا ...نعم ...دة بيحصل *
*لكن للكل بدون تمييز - هو دة قصدى *​


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> شكراً يا في!! اخيراً يا ربي حد نطق!!



*بس يا جوني متجبليش الكلام 
حضرات القضاة والسادة المستشرين معرفوووووووش 
هههههههههه
بص يا جوني محدش وجهه نظرة مطلقة الخطا ء 
والاخر مطلقة الصحة 
الاراء تحمل الخطاء والصواب 
تحكيم الراي هو اللي غلط 
عبود صح ودونا صح وانت صح وانا صح 
في نقط معينة قد نجد من يتفق معنا فيها وقد نجد من يختلف 
انا بحترم راي كل واحد فيهم وبقول راي انا كمان 
لكن مش معني انهم متفقوش معايا او انا معاهم انهم 
غلط انا محكمش غير علي راي 
اللي ممكن اعيرة لو اكتشفت ان فية حاجة غلط مع انكشاف الحقائق بالتدريج و البحث 
وشكراااا ​*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه محتجزين فعلاً بالظلم*
> *أما بخطأ قانونى أو بتلفيق قضايا أو وكيل النيابة فرحان بشبابه *
> *فعلا ...نعم ...دة بيحصل *
> *لكن للكل بدون تمييز - هو دة قصدى *​



لا انا بقى باقصد انه بيحصل ضد المسيحيين بالذات...

وخصوصاً في الاعتداءات عليهم...

ناس مسيحيين مالهمش ذنب وساعات من اهالي الضحايا كانوا بيُحتجزوا ظلم للضغط ع الكنيسة
وكل مرة كان كده ويتلفق لهم قضايا

وتضطر الكنيسة تتنازل عن كل القضايا عشانهم


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو أنتى شفتى يبقى أوكية نخليها 99%*
> *أنا بقى شفتهم بعييييينى *
> *باتكلم على الل**ى شفته يا ميرى مش اللى سمعته *​



*انا جاوبتك علي الخاص مش ناقصة مصايب هي 
هههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ما ايميليا شافت بعينها وحكت لك...
> اثبت لي ان نابليون شخص حقيقي يا عبود!



*أنت عندك مشكلة فى القراية يا جونى ؟*
*انت مش ملاحظ أنى مصدقها لمجرد أنها قالت آيوة ؟*
*احنا بنسمع كلام كتير وأخبار أكتر مطلوب أننا نسمع من شخص موثوق فيه*
*والـ 1% الفرق اللى بينى وبين ميرى*
*هو فروق تعداد واتجاهات هو فيه فرق تكفير فى المسيحية ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*يا جووووووونى عبود منفاش انه كان فى تجاوزات للشرطه 
بس لو اتكلمنا بنسبه وتناسب هنلاقى ان النظام السابق مكانش ممنهج بما تحتويه الكلمه دى من معنى الا مع الفصيل ايااه بتشعباااته جهاديين بقى اخوان اياا كانت مسمياااتهم
لكن الاضطهاد مع الاقباااط كان شكله مختلف ونسبته اقل بكتيييييييييير من كلمة ممنهج اللى مينفعش نستعملها الا فى المثال السابق ذكررره 
كان فى حوادث اااه متفرقه اااه التعامل معاهاااا كتييييير مكانش مُرضى اااه
لكن كلمة ممنهج دى كانت سياسة تعامل شرطه ونظام مشوفنهااااش الا مع الاسلاميين 
وأهم طفحوااااا علينا وعلى المجتمع كله بعد وكسة 25 يناير ..*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت عندك مشكلة فى القراية يا جونى ؟*
> *انت مش ملاحظ أنى مصدقها لمجرد أنها قالت آيوة ؟*
> *احنا بنسمع كلام كتير وأخبار أكتر مطلوب أننا نسمع من شخص موثوق فيه*
> *والـ 1% الفرق اللى بينى وبين أيمليا*
> *هو فروق تعداد واتجاهات هو فيه فرق تكفير فى المسيحية ؟*​



يبقى عندي مشكلة في القراية لما تكتب يا عبود الأول 

انما انت ما رديتش عليها أصلاً...اعرف منين انا انك صدقتها؟


انا موافقك ان ما نصدقش حاجة بنسبة 100% طالما ما شفناهاش بنفسنا....بس نسبة 90% مش زي 1%!!

انا اسف بس مافهمتش اخر سطر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يبقى عندي مشكلة في القراية لما تكتب يا عبود الأول
> انما انت ما رديتش عليها أصلاً...اعرف منين انا انك صدقتها؟
> انا موافقك ان ما نصدقش حاجة بنسبة 100% طالما ما شفناهاش بنفسنا....بس نسبة 90% مش زي 1%!!
> انا اسف بس مافهمتش اخر سطر


*آآآآه انت بتتكلم عن موضوع تانى بقى *
*أنا قلت 100% من محابيس امن الدولة مسلمين *
*ميرى قالت لى لأ فيه ناس تانية *
*فقلت لها يبقى أوكيه نخليهم 99%*
*ما نقشتهاش ولا كدبتها قطعاً ولا قاوحت *
*الفرق دة فى عدد الجماعات المسلمين بالنسبة للمسيحيين اللى اتقبض عليهم *
*اللى شفتهم بعينى فى أمن الدولة كلهم كلهم جماعات أسلامية *
*وضحت كدة ؟*​


----------



## grges monir (13 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة منعا للجدال بلا فائدة
عاوزين نشوف  حال البلد بعد مبارك اية ؟؟؟؟ 
يعنى ازمة السولار الحالية دى لو حصل فيها انفراجة هنقول دة انجاز مع انة الازمة دى بالشكل دة محصلتش ابداااااااا فى عصر مبارك
الاحتياطى النقدى كان 34 مليار  ويوم ميوصل للمبلغ دة  فى الفترة الحالية  هيسمى اعجاز على اساس يعنى انة مكنش موجود قبل كدة هههههههههه
يعنى احنا لو صلنا بحالنا فى النقطة دى زيى عصر مبارك يبقى تفوق
يبقى الثورة قامت ليييية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشان ترجع بالبلد دى عشر خطوات ورا ويوم متطلعهم ونوصل لنفس الحال اللى كنا علية نصفق ونهلل 
الشعب مصرى اضحوكة العالم حاليا


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآه انت بتتكلم عن موضوع تانى بقى *
> *أنا قلت 100% من محابيس امن الدولة مسلمين *
> *ميرى قالت لى لأ فيه ناس تانية *
> *فقلت لها يبقى أوكيه نخليهم 99%*
> ...



*همم كتيرررررر اوي يا عبودولا اية  
طب هم دول كويسين ولا مرسي احسن 
قلي لو مرسي احسن يبقي ربنا يخليك يا ريس
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *همم كتيرررررر اوي يا عبود ولا اية​*
> *طب هم دول كويسين ولا مرسي احسن *
> *قلي لو مرسي احسن يبقي ربنا يخليك يا ريس*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه *​


*كتير وبالهبل يا بنتى على قد ما تتصورى *
*فى رأييى ان ( مرسى ) كبنى آدم مش سئ *
*لكنه لا يصلح لقيادة دولة زى مصر - ممكن يكون معارض جيد*
*لكنه حاكم أثبت فشله بجدارة *
​


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كتير وبالهبل يا بنتى على قد ما تتصورى *
> *فى رأييى ان ( مرسى ) كبنى آدم مش سئ *
> *لكنه لا يصلح لقيادة دولة زى مصر - ممكن يكون معارض جيد*
> *لكنه حاكم أثبت فشله بجدارة *
> ​



*طب خلينا ايجابين 
اهة حلة محشي ولبسنها 
اية الحل من وجهة نظرك لانفاذ البلد من الغرقة اللي احنا فيها 
في خطوات​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *طب خلينا ايجابين​*
> *اهة حلة محشي ولبسنها *
> *اية الحل من وجهة نظرك لانفاذ البلد من الغرقة اللي احنا فيها *
> 
> *في خطوات *​


*على حسب نوع الحلة ....محشى ورق عنب وألا كرنب ؟*
*الحل ينزل الجيش ويمسك البلد واحد فرعون أصيل*
*حاجة كدة زى عبد الناصر  *
*بلا ديمقراطية بلا قرف *
*ماتنفعناش*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

اسمحولي بالتعليق .. 

جوني .. كنت لسه بتكلم مع مديري في الشغل أول امبارح حوالين موضوع مبارك ده .. وقالي أن مبارك أفضل من مرسي بكتير .. وكان بيتكلم عن حال الشعب دلوقتي اللي اصبح السواد الاعظم منه بيقول "اسفين يا ريس" .. 

انا مش معترض على كلامه! .. بس في نفس الوقت مقدرش انا أنكر (*بلاوي*) مبارك اللي عملها .. *من اول الكشح لغاية القديسين* .. دا غير التمييز الطائفي البغيض اللي كنت (بسمعه) و (بشوفه) مع انه ماكانش بيحصلي انا تحديداً إلا مره او مرتين في حياتي كلها وفي مرحلة مبكره من عمري  (ايام المراهقة يعني) .. 

لورجع دلوقتي مبارك ممكن دموعي تنزل! .. تصور! .. اه ممكن .. لعدة اسباب .. اولا لانه اكيد مش هيكرر أخطاءه البشعة اللي عملها في فترة رئاسته .. وثانياً لأنه لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال هيبقى (عُشر) مرسي .. بالعكس .. هيبقى رئيس مثالي حقيقي .. ولو لفترة رئاسية واحده .. بس حتى الاسوأ بتاع مبارك .. هيبقى قمة الاروع بتاع مرسي .. فاهم الفرق؟

انا من وجهة نظري ان الموضوع اعمق وابعد من رئيس وحكومة .. الموضوع محتاج تغيير جذري في (الجينات الثقافية) للشعب كله .. وده لا يمكن يحصل إلا بحالة من اتنين ياإما يختفي الاخوان والسلفيين كلهم من مصر .. ويمنع دخولهم إطلاقاً لمصر .. وبرضه في الحالة دي مش هنلاقي المدينة بتاع افلاطون المثالية .. هيبقى فيه برضه منغصات .. بس قليلة (نسبة وتناسب) .. والحالة التانية .. أن مصر كلها تبقى مسيحية ! .. وتصور بقى .. انه حتى في الحالة التانية دي مش برضه هنلاقي المدينة المثالية .. دا بالعكس .. احنا ممكن نلاقي مصر تقدمت .. وإزدهرت .. وبقت رائعه .. بس برضه هنلاقيها منحرفة! .. والموضوع ده يطول شرحه .. 

الخلاصة ان مبارك (كان) سيء نوعاً ما .. و مرسي أسوأ وسيظل كذلك .. لأن مبارك كان يضطهد الإقباط لأغراض سياسية .. و السياسة زائلة او متغيرة .. يعني لو مصلحته في انه يمسك كل مقاليد الامور للاقباط مش هيرفض .. الحكاية ايدلوجيات .. اما مرسي فهو يضطهد الاقباط (عقائدياً) .. عقيدته كده! .. وهو راجل مؤمن .. فلازم يعمل كده ! .. ولو ماعملش هو بنفسه كده وجه غيره عمل كده مش هيعترض .. لانه في سند ديني بيبرر الافعال دي .. 

في حالتنا دي .. الامور السيئة ليست في الاشخاص فحسب .. ولكن في عقيدة وفكر هؤلاء الاشخاص .. يعني لو لقيت واحد بيضطهدك لغرض سياسي او شخصي بحت .. ابشرك انك هتلاقي اليوم اللي يبقى فيه معاك سمن على عسل ومش بعيد يبقى كده على طول .. اما لو لقيت شخص بيضطهدك لأن عقيدته بتقوله كده .. فلا ترجى الأمل ! .. ستظل امد الدهر مُضطهد .​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآه انت بتتكلم عن موضوع تانى بقى *
> *أنا قلت 100% من محابيس امن الدولة مسلمين *
> *ميرى قالت لى لأ فيه ناس تانية *
> *فقلت لها يبقى أوكيه نخليهم 99%*
> ...



انا كنت باتكلم عن ايميليا في الموضوع التاني...

واقصد نسبة التأكد من الخبر....ماكنتش باتكلم عن نسبة المظلومين ولو على دي احب اقول لو هنحسب المظلومين مش بعيد يطلع المسيحيين اكتر



* لي عودة


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> اسمحولي بالتعليق ..
> 
> جوني .. كنت لسه بتكلم مع مديري في الشغل أول امبارح حوالين موضوع مبارك ده .. وقالي أن مبارك أفضل من مرسي بكتير .. وكان بيتكلم عن حال الشعب دلوقتي اللي اصبح السواد الاعظم منه بيقول "اسفين يا ريس" ..
> 
> ...




عجبتني اوي المشاركة دي....ومتفق معاك ف كل كلمة ماعدا حتتين صغيرين اوي...

1- فاضل بس حتة احب اضيفها: ان مبارك ساهم في نشر الجهل والتعصب (شوف التعليم والإعلام بتاعه) وده زي ما انت قلت عشان سياسياً...بس هو كده مهد للي احنا فيه دلوقتي

2- يرجع مين يا راجل ده داخل ع التسعين! لو كمل السنة دي يبقى كويس!
دي بقى المشكلة التانية...انه كان من الغباء بحيث كان فاكر انه هيقدر يلعب بالإسلاميين زي ما هو عايز...وانه طول 30 سنة ماكانش شايف انه هيتقلب وان ممارساته هتبوظ البلد إلى الأأبد
بعد ايه بقى يتعلم....ماكان المفروض يتعلم ويتغير من زمااااااااان بس هو غرق وغرقنا معاه



اكرر اعجابي بمشاركتك تاني



*لي عودة


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مع إنى مآكنتش حآبة أدخل فى نقآش تآنى عن مبآركـ ، لإن كل وآحد ليه رؤيته آلمتمسكـ بيهآ ومش هيغيرهآ ..
بس عآيزة أقول حآجة مهمة وبعدهآ هنسحب من آلنقآش دآ خآلص 


إحنآ خلآص وصلنآ لأمر وآقع وإتدبسنآ فى مرسى ، ومبآركـ بغض آلنظر عن مصيرهـ فهو مش هيرجع تآنى للحكم بأى منطق
*تفتكروآ إيه إللى ممكن نآخدهـ من إدآنة مبآركـ دلوقتى* ..؟
أنآ بتكلم مع أى شخص شآيف إن مبآركـ كآن ليه مسآوئ بس لمآ بيقآرنهآ مع كفة مرسى بتعلى
آلمشكلة فى آلنظرية دى إنكـ ممكن تقبل بعد مرسى برئيس مسآوئه أقل شوية لمجرد إنه يخلصكـ منه
" وأعتقد دى لعبة آلشآطر إللى هتحصل فى آلفترة آلجآية "
مش بس كدآ دآ مش هيكون فيه أى رآدع لأى رئيس قآدم .. فـ هيستهون بأخطآئه لإن إللى هنغفرهـ لمبآركـ يهيأنآ نغفرله
هو آلرئيس دآ مش زى أى موظف لمآ بيغلط لآزم يتحآسب , ولو شآف إنه فوق آلحسآب هيتمآدى برآحته ..؟


ونقطة خآصة بينآ كمسيحيين
إحنآ ليه بنلوم على آلمسلمين إنهم بيبصوآ للسيآسة من منظور دينى ، فتقريباً نعمل زيهم ..؟
معيآر إختيآرنآ للرئيس هو كفآءته ونزآهته فى إدآرة آلبلآد
فسوآء كآن رئيس مدنى وديكتآتور فآسد أو رئيس ذو توجه دينى يزيدهـ طغيآن وفسآد
آلإتنين لآ يصلحوآ ... *ولو جه يوم لآزم نقآرن بينهم *يبقى علشآن يتحآسب كل وآحد بقدر أفعآله ، مش لتبرأة آلأقل سوءاً ....






*.،*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

روعة إيمي...

ده غير اني خليني اضيف ان مبارك ورجاله اللي بتدافعوا عنهم باعوكم للإخوان....سلموهم مفاتيح الحكم مقابل مهرجان البراءة للجميع وانتو برضو بتدافعوا عنهم


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مع إنى مآكنتش حآبة أدخل فى نقآش تآنى عن مبآركـ ، لإن كل وآحد ليه رؤيته آلمتمسكـ بيهآ ومش هيغيرهآ ..
> بس عآيزة أقول حآجة مهمة وبعدهآ هنسحب من آلنقآش دآ خآلص
> ...


*كالعادة .. متألقة *
 
بس عاوز اقول حاجة .. المُقارنة بين مبارك ومرسي ليست في المساويء بقدر ما هي في كيف يكون المناخ العام في ظل حكميهما .. وزي ما قولت .. الموضوع نسبة وتناسب .. لو اعتقدنا اننا نقدر نجيب حاكم او رئيس مثالي نبقى غلطانين .. ولا في اعظم دول الحرية والعلم في العالم يقدروا يعملوا كده .. وعلى فكره! .. مقياس اختيار الرؤساء بيكون على حسب (الأقل خطأ) بشكل او بآخر ! .. وده طبيعي وضمني في تفنيد صفات المرشحين للرئاسة .. يعني لما نيجي نقيم مرشح للرئاسة (بعيداً عن العاطفة الدينية - بموضوعية يعني) .. ونشوف اعداد المؤيدين والمعارضين له .. ولو لقينا مثلا ان اعداد المؤيدين اكتر وجينا سألنا المعارضين .. هيطلعوا فيه عيوب شايفينها قاتلة من وجهة نظرهم .. وهنلاقي رد المؤيدين على العيوب دي بانها (نسبية) بالقياس لكمية الخدمات و التقدم اللى هتحصل في عهده ..
 
انا *معترض *على القطعة دي   فسوآء كآن رئيس مدنى وديكتآتور فآسد أو رئيس ذو توجه دينى يزيدهـ طغيآن وفسآد
  آلإتنين لآ يصلحوآ ... *ولو جه يوم لآزم نقآرن بينهم *يبقى علشآن يتحآسب كل وآحد بقدر أفعآله ، مش لتبرأة آلأقل سوءاً ....)
 
 الرئيس المدني لا يحكم قراراته إلا فكره .. والرئيس الديني لا يحكم قراراته إلا عقيدته (والعقيدة هنا بمعنى الدين).. أيهما يمكنك تغييره؟ 

أيضاً نحن لا نبريء المذنب ولا نذنب البريء  .. ولكننا نعقد مقارنة من منطلق (النسبة والتناسب) .. من يخطيء يُعاقب .. ولكن من تكون سمة افعاله هي الخطأ ذاته ماذا نفعل معه؟

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

*لأ **الرئيس مش موظف ...ولا يجب أنه يكون موظف*​*أحنا فى حاجة الى رئيس مُبدع لا يخضع لبيروقراطيات الوظيفة*​*لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال تقارنوا نفسكم بالدول المتقدمة ( أوربا – أمريكا )*​*محتاجين ريس بيفهم يعنى أية سياسة ويعنى أية مصلحة البلد *​*دوام من تسعة لخمسة دة ما ينفعش مصر *​*مصر عايزة شغل 24 ساعة *​*والموظف دة عينه على بدلات السفر والراحات الأسبوعية*​*والأجازات العارضة *​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *كالعادة .. متألقة *
> 
> بس عاوز اقول حاجة .. المُقارنة بين مبارك ومرسي ليست في المساويء بقدر ما هي في كيف يكون المناخ العام في ظل حكميهما .. وزي ما قولت .. الموضوع نسبة وتناسب .. لو اعتقدنا اننا نقدر نجيب حاكم او رئيس مثالي نبقى غلطانين .. ولا في اعظم دول الحرية والعلم في العالم يقدروا يعملوا كده .. وعلى فكره! .. مقياس اختيار الرؤساء بيكون على حسب (الأقل خطأ) بشكل او بآخر ! .. وده طبيعي وضمني في تفنيد صفات المرشحين للرئاسة .. يعني لما نيجي نقيم مرشح للرئاسة (بعيداً عن العاطفة الدينية - بموضوعية يعني) .. ونشوف اعداد المؤيدين والمعارضين له .. ولو لقينا مثلا ان اعداد المؤيدين اكتر وجينا سألنا المعارضين .. هيطلعوا فيه عيوب شايفينها قاتلة من وجهة نظرهم .. وهنلاقي رد المؤيدين على العيوب دي بانها (نسبية) بالقياس لكمية الخدمات و التقدم اللى هتحصل في عهده ..
> 
> ...


وكآلعآدة إنت بتتنآقش فى آلصميم 

بص طآرق أقدر أقول إنى مش مختلفة معآكـ فى ولآ كلمة هنآ
بس تقريباً إحنآ دآيماً بنختلف فى توقيت آلرؤية ^^

أكيد لو قدآمى إتنين لسه "* مرشحيين* " وآحد ذو توجه دينى وآخر مدنى مبدئياً هختآر آلمدنى
حتى هو آلملآئم لمعيآر آلنزآهة وآلعدآلة إللى أكيد متفقين عليه

لكن لمآ أحكم على فترة رئآسية سآبقة فآلتوجه آلمتحكم فى سيآستهآ هيأثر طبعاً على مدى آلضرر
لكن إللى يهمنى إنى أقيم آلضرر دآ ومآتهونش معآهـ لإن أسآس توجهه ملآئم ليآ أكتر



ثآنيـاً ... بكل تأكيد مفيش إنسآن مثآلى علشآن يكون فيه رئيس مثآلى
بس فيه خطأ فى رؤية أو موقف ممكن أتعدآهـ .... وفيه إفسآد أو قمع أو أى *تصرف تحت بند آلجريمة* إللى مفيش نقآش على عقوبتهآ 


سؤآل آخر سطر دآ آلجمهورية كلهآ مش عآرفة ترد عليه .. هرد أنآ آلغلبآنة ههههـ ..؟ 






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ **الرئيس مش موظف ...ولا يجب أنه يكون موظف*
> *أحنا فى حاجة الى رئيس مُبدع لا يخضع لبيروقراطيات الوظيفة*
> *لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال تقارنوا نفسكم بالدول المتقدمة ( أوربا – أمريكا )*
> *محتاجين ريس بيفهم يعنى أية سياسة ويعنى أية مصلحة البلد *
> ...


بلآش توصيف آلموظف لو كآن هيتفهم كدآ
بس أكيد هو "* موآطن *" .. وأعتقد مفيش موآطن فوق طآئلة آلقآنون ..؟ 






*.،*​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> وكآلعآدة إنت بتتنآقش فى آلصميم
> 
> بص طآرق أقدر أقول إنى مش مختلفة معآكـ فى ولآ كلمة هنآ
> بس تقريباً إحنآ دآيماً بنختلف فى توقيت آلرؤية ^^
> ...



طيب .. من باب اني لا يمكن (افوتلك) مشاركة إلا ولازم ارد عليها .. فتعليقي هنا هو : انا نايم اصلا على روحي ومش مركز في ولا كلمة من اللي قولتها فوق ههههههههههههههههههه بس بما انك متفقة معايا يبقى اكيد انا قولت كلام كويس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

موظف = هو شغال عندي وف خدمتي مش العكس!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> بلآش توصيف آلموظف لو كآن هيتفهم كدآ
> 
> بس أكيد هو "* موآطن *" .. وأعتقد مفيش موآطن فوق طآئلة آلقآنون ..؟ ​


*تمام ...مافيش حد فوق القانون مُتفق معاكى أكييييد*
*لكن نبرة دة موظف بيشتغل عندى وكدة ما تنفعناش *
*أديكى شايفة اللى بيحصل فى الشوارع كل يوم علشان النبرة دى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> طيب .. من باب اني لا يمكن (افوتلك) مشاركة إلا ولازم ارد عليها .. فتعليقي هنا هو : انا نايم اصلا على روحي ومش مركز في ولا كلمة من اللي قولتها فوق ههههههههههههههههههه بس بما انك متفقة معايا يبقى اكيد انا قولت كلام كويس ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههـ أمآل لو مركز  ... آلمهم إننآ متفقين ، سجل يآ تآريخ :kap:






*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمام ...مافيش حد فوق القانون مُتفق معاكى أكييييد*
> *لكن نبرة دة موظف بيشتغل عندى وكدة ما تنفعناش *
> *أديكى شايفة اللى بيحصل فى الشوارع كل يوم علشان النبرة دى *​



*هو مش شغآل عندى ولآ أنآ ت**حت إمرته *... لكن كلنآ شغآلين فى آلدولة دى .. مش دآ صحيح ..؟

لفظ موظف مش للإستهزآء أو آلتقليل منه بآلتأكيد ، لكن هو لتحديد علآقته بآلدولة 
مآينفعش لإنه رئيس يتعآمل قدآم آلقآنون وآلأخطآء بشكل خآص ، هو فى آلنهآية موآطن وخآضع للدولة زى مآ إحنآ متفقين






*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*  * أول رئيس بديع وشاطر وعريان فى بروجرام واحد :spor2:

هههههههههههههههههههه
دي ضحكتني اوي ^__^
كلنا فدااااك يا ريس 
اضرب بيد من حديد
وسيبك من الحقودين
وخليك علي طول شديد
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *هو مش شغآل عندى ولآ أنآ ت**حت إمرته *... لكن كلنآ شغآلين فى آلدولة دى .. مش دآ صحيح ..؟​
> 
> لفظ موظف مش للإستهزآء أو آلتقليل منه بآلتأكيد ، لكن هو لتحديد علآقته بآلدولة
> مآينفعش لإنه رئيس يتعآمل قدآم آلقآنون وآلأخطآء بشكل خآص ، هو فى آلنهآية موآطن وخآضع للدولة زى مآ إحنآ متفقين​


*الله يفتحها فى وشك قادر يا كريم*

*انا عارف يا ست الكل انه مش قصدك لا أستهزاء ولا تقليل من قيمة حد*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

الدولة موجودة لخدمتنا مش العكس....ده فرق جوهري ... الحكومات مش قدر احنا عملناها عشان تخدمنا ف حاجات معينة...


هو ده العقد الاجتماعي اللي قايمة عليه الدول الحديثة...كلام الفلاسفة زي جون لوك

اقتباسات من جون لوك: John Locke



> We give up our right to ourselves exact retribution for crimes in return for impartial justice backed by overwhelming force. We retain the right to life and liberty, and gain the right to just, impartial protection of our property
> 
> If a ruler seeks absolute power, if he acts both as judge and participant in disputes, he puts himself in a state of war with his subjects and we have the right and the duty to kill such rulers and their servants.
> 
> Civil society precedes the state, both morally and historically. Society creates order and grants the state legitimacy.





للأسف لسه المصريين ماوصلوش لسه للعصر الحديث وبيعتبروا الدولة دي حق إلهي والحاكم قدر....


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

ما الفرق بين وزير التعليم، وزير لدفاع، وبين رئيس قسم التخطيط في الحي؟

كلهم موظفين...عليهم واجبات معينة ولهم سلطات *مشروطة بتحقيق الصالح العام *...ولو قصروا ف مسئولياتهم او استغلوا السلطة المشروطة دي ف تحقيق مصالح خاصة فهو ده التعريف العلمي للفساد


ورئيس الدولة زيهم بالظبط

سواء رئيس الوزرا لو دولة برلمانية او رئيس الجمهورية لو رئاسية


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الدولة موجودة لخدمتنا مش العكس....ده فرق جوهري ... الحكومات مش قدر احنا عملناها عشان تخدمنا ف حاجات معينة...
> 
> 
> هو ده العقد الاجتماعي اللي قايمة عليه الدول الحديثة...كلام الفلاسفة زي جون لوك و توماس هوبز
> ...




عارف يا جوني الحكمة تتلخص في ايه .. في كلمة قالها البابا شنودة ومش عارف الحقيقة هو اقتبسها من حد ولا لاء .. قال : *الحرية تُعطى بقدر ثقافة الشعوب* .

عارف بالظبط انت دلوقتي زي ايه ؟ زي واحد مثلاً راح السعودية وبيطالب بتطبيق قانون زواج الشواذ والمثليات فيها !!! .

ماينفعش تيجي لشعب زي مصر وتقوله الحرية و العدالة و المساواة بمفهومها الحضاري المتقدم .. ما ينفعش! .. جايز انا غلطان في كلامي ده وانه لازم (تعافر) و تقاوم كهوف الجهل المنتشرة في اغلب العقول المصرية .. بس انا من رأيي .. إنسى! .. بجد! .. مستحيل مصر تبقى زي ما انت متخيل .. مستحيل بمعنى الكلمة إلا بمعجزة .. وساعة المعجزة نبقى نتكلم .. 

علشان تبقى زي ما انت متخيل فلازم تعمل حاجات كتير اوي هتاخد على الاقل خمسين سنة .. لازم تعمل بنية تحتيه جديده تماماً  للثقافة والتعليم .. ولازم تعمل إنقلاب جذري في التعليم خصوصاً .. لازم ترفع اللي تحت خط الفقر لمستوى البشر العاديين .. لازم تقدم خدمات حقيقية للمواطنين .. لازم تقوي اقتصادك الف مره عن وضعه الحالي .. ولازم تقضي على السلفيين و الاخوان .. 

لو عملت كده ممكن أقول انك بتتكلم كلام (منطقي) وفيه أمل ​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> عارف يا جوني الحكمة تتلخص في ايه .. في كلمة قالها البابا شنودة ومش عارف الحقيقة هو اقتبسها من حد ولا لاء .. قال : *الحرية تُعطى بقدر ثقافة الشعوب* .
> 
> عارف بالظبط انت دلوقتي زي ايه ؟ زي واحد مثلاً راح السعودية وبيطالب بتطبيق قانون زواج الشواذ والمثليات فيها !!! .
> 
> ...



ادينا بنبتدي يا طارق....هنعمل ايه اكتر من كده؟!

المشكلة ان الناس مش قادرة تفهم ان تفكيرها ده هو السبب ان ناس زي السلفيين والاخوان بيركبوهم ويدلدلوا رجليهم...

التعليم والاقتصاد وكل ده السلطة مش هتسيبك...مبارك او الاخوان كله عايز شعب جاهل عشان يعرف يسيطر عليه...

لما يبقى عندك حريتك هتقدر ساعتها تقول للحاكم لا وقف عندك...هتقدر تعترض وتغير....


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ادينا بنبتدي يا طارق....هنعمل ايه اكتر من كده؟!
> 
> المشكلة ان الناس مش قادرة تفهم ان تفكيرها ده هو السبب ان ناس زي السلفيين والاخوان بيركبوهم ويدلدلوا رجليهم...
> 
> ...



اقول تاني؟ .. *الحرية تُعطى بقدر ثقافة الشعوب* .. مصر شعب مثقف؟ .. انك تدور على رئيس مثالي .. رفاهيه! .. ايوه! .. في ظل فكر وثقافة و علم الشعب ده .. او اغلبه يا سيدي علشان مدققين اللغة  .. وقيس على كده كل *الاحلام *اللي في ذهنك


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ما الفرق بين وزير التعليم، وزير لدفاع، وبين رئيس قسم التخطيط في الحي؟
> 
> كلهم موظفين...عليهم واجبات معينة ولهم سلطات *مشروطة بتحقيق الصالح العام *...ولو قصروا ف مسئولياتهم او استغلوا السلطة المشروطة دي ف تحقيق مصالح خاصة فهو ده التعريف العلمي للفساد
> 
> ...



المعروف ان اي شخص اسمه في جداول التعيين ويتقاضي راتبه من خزينة الدوله يعتبر موظف
وحيث ان رئيس الجمهوريه والوزراء يتقاضوا راتبهم من خزينة الدوله يعتبروا موظفين مثلهم مثل اصغر موظف


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> اقول تاني؟ .. *الحرية تُعطى بقدر ثقافة الشعوب* .. مصر شعب مثقف؟ .. انك تدور على رئيس مثالي .. رفاهيه! .. ايوه! .. في ظل فكر وثقافة و علم الشعب ده .. او اغلبه يا سيدي علشان مدققين اللغة  .. وقيس على كده كل *الاحلام *اللي في ذهنك



مفيش رئيس مثالي يا طارق...

والفساد opportunistic...يعني لو لقى فرصة هيظهر على طول...

الغرب الفساد فيه اقل عشان فيه انظمة ورقابة مشددة....مش سايبة..

انا مش عايز رئيس مثالي....انا عايز شعب واعي وشعب عنده انياب...شعب اي حكومة تخاف طول ما هي حاكماه....عشان لو غلطت الشعب هياكلها

ساعتها بقى هات اي رئيس يعجبك هيبقى كويس غصب عن عينه


حاجة كمان: فيه فرق بين رئيس غير كفء....بيصرف مثلاً على مشروعات وتفشل بدل ما يصرف على التعليم مثلاً  او اي اختلافات نختلف فيها.....انما القمع او القتل او الاستبداد دي جرايم غير مقبولة اساساً



tamav maria قال:


> المعروف ان اي شخص اسمه في جداول التعيين ويتقاضي راتبه من خزينة الدوله يعتبر موظف
> وحيث ان رئيس الجمهوريه والوزراء يتقاضوا راتبهم من خزينة الدوله يعتبروا موظفين مثلهم مثل اصغر موظف



بالظبططططط كده للاسف مش عارف اديكي تقييم عشان بيقول لي لازم ادي لحد تاني الاول


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2013)

أول رئيس بديع وشاطر وعريان فى بروجرام واحد​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2013)

* http://kenzo2010.blogspot.com/2013/01/blog-post_21.html*


​ *فوزى الرشيدى*

*طائر  النهضه العجيب  وموطنه الأصلى قطر 
وله دقن وكرش وكوارع وصدر منفوخ ومنقار طويل وصوت جعار 
 ويتغذى على الدستور المسلوق،ويلد بيض عباره عن مانجا، وهو عباره عن طائر  نشأ عن تزواج غراب وبومه ، وكانت النتيجه طائر النهضه العجيب ، وهو عباره  عن طائر يعمل بالوقود حتى وصل حال شعب النهضه بأن يحدد لهم 5 ليتر بنزين فى  اليوم للسياره ودا طبعا لأن طائرالنهضه يحتاج  بنزين                                                                                       



كتير أحسن ميطرش  والشعب ماينهضش ، كما أن طائر النهضه يتغذى على عيش المواطنين ولا يأكل  الجبنه النيستو يامعفنييين ، لذلك قررت الحكومه اعطاء 3 أرغفه لكل مواطن  ودا طبعا علشان الطائر ياكل ويشبع ويعرف يطير زى العصافير 
 كما أن مصروف  طائر النهضه بالعمله الصعبه ومش بيستعمل جنيه الغلابه الجنيه إبن البطه  السودا المصرى ، فلازم نعوم له الجنيه ونغرقهوله ونرفعله الدولار واليورو  علشان 

يعرف يعيش لكن الشعب يعيش ميعش عادى هو انتم أصلا هتعيشوا ليه المهم  الطائر ياشعب جاحد حاقد ، وبما إن الطائر بيطير فمش لازم يعنى أى حاجه  بتمشى ع الأرض يعنى نولع فى القطارات والأتوبيسات ونغرق المراكب لان دى  كلها كماليات فارغه ملهاش لازمه مادام كده كده هتموتوا يبئى نساعدكم ع  الموت ، منها نخلص منكم ومنها نخلص من المواصلات التعبانه دى واللى عاوز  يروح شغله ولا مدرسته يركب 

دقن وجناح ويطير زى طائر النهضه العجيب ، وبما  إن الطائر مش بيحب الشريك وشغال فريك ،فلازم نولع له فى حديقة الحيوان  لانها ملهاش لازمه مادام عندنا طائر النهضه ، ولازم نخربله السياحه ونفضى  له الفنادق علشان يلف فى البلد براحته ويسيح بمزاجه ويقف ع الأهرامات وياخد  جوله فى قناة السويس قبل ما تنكتب باسمه لأن 

الطائر المدلل لازم يدلع ومن  حق الطائر يدلع ، ونعمله صكوك اسلاميه ومش مهم تخالف شرع أو تكون معاه ماهى  الديمقراطيه والعرس الديمقراطى اختلاف بردوك ، وعلشان الطائر حامل وعاوز  يستقر فلازم نقوله نعم يا إستقرار يامستققريييين 


من الآخر علشان الشعب  دا ينهض فعلا لازم يدبح طائر النهضه العجيب دا اللى طلع فنكوش ويشرب مرقه  الطائر العجيبه ويعيش ويبئى طائر النهضه يامغيبـييييييييييين.
 الله ...الوطن .....حق الشهداء ......الثوره*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههه
عشان تعرفوا بس اننا محظوظين
وتبوسوا اديكم شعر ودقن ههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2013)

719     		  	       

* النهضة تحتاج الي رئيس مؤهل*

*لعبة طائر النهضة و محمد مرسي اقتل 25 طائر لتفوز*

*النهضة تحتاج الي رئيس مؤهل*
​ *تصريحات الشاطر عن ان مشروع النهضة استفزت المصريين ولكن العكس هو الصحيح فالنهضة تحتاج الي حزب مؤهل*


 

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أبريل 2013)

*هههههههههههه
فعلا احنا ظلمناه
كل ديه انجازات
وخصوصا
أعاد شعبية مبارك بين كثير من الناس، وجعل عشرات الآلاف يشتركون فى صفحة ( أنا آسف يا ريس )
بس بجد موضوع ررررررائع​*


----------



## Strident (14 أبريل 2013)

حد يعرف يجيب الصورة الجامدة اللي هي عادل امام محروق ومتبهدل (صورة من فيلم) ومكتوب: "كفاية نهضة ابوس ايدك"


كانت مسخرة ومعبرة جددددااً


----------



## grges monir (15 أبريل 2013)

* إتفقت أم إختلفت علي سياسات الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك وتقييم فترة حكمه وبعيدا عن الأيديولوچيات السياسية،،،، 

 إلا أنك لا تملك إلا بالإعتراف بأنه رجل يتمتع بشخصية فولاذية وإعتزاز شديد بالنفس وثبات المحاربين الأشداء .... 
 لم نراه طوال محاكمته يطلب كلمة من قاض ليبرر إتهام أو يستعطف رأي عام كما فعل الراحل صدام حسين أثناء محاكمته في العراق ،،،
  ولم يهرب الي ملاذ آمن كما فعل زين العابدين بن علي في تونس ،،،، ولم  يعقد صفقة حصانة قضائية كما فعل بوريس يلتسن في روسيا وعلي عبد الله صالح  في اليمن ،،، 
 وفرض علي أسرته وأعز  الناس الي قلبه قرارات يصعب ويستحيل علي الأب أن يفرضها علي الإبن ،،
 وأطاع أبناؤه قراره في مواجهة مصيره ومصيرهم برجولة ،،،،،، 
 فإذا لم تكن تلك هي صفات القيادة الحقيقية ،،، فعلينا كمصريين أن نراجع مفاهيمنا مرة أخري.


*


----------



## bent el noor (18 أبريل 2013)

ياخبر ابيض
كل الاعضاء اللى فى المنتدى معجبين ومقيميين الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بجد بجد 
عندكوا حق الموضوع يستاهل هههههههههههههههههه
عمرنا ماشوفنا اى انجازات للرؤساء اللى فاتت  
حسبينى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------

